# Who's tegu is hibernating?



## Jamie Hough (Sep 25, 2008)

My extreme giant has been completely down for about two weeks now. It's kind of sad, lol, I just got him in July...he gorged for a while and got quite chunky, and then it was snooze time! Who else has hibernating tegus now?

Jamie


----------



## Lexi (Sep 25, 2008)

My 3 Full grown's have been down for about a month now.. I see them on and off but not much.. my little RedxBlue has been sleeping for about a month also but i havnt seen him at all.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 25, 2008)

Our big Red is up once every week or 2 in the last month.


----------



## mushman (Sep 25, 2008)

My red appears to be slowing down and getting ready to. Very little appetite, not active for more than 1-3 hours per day. He is only a few months old and I haven't had him a month yet so I have no clue


----------



## argus333 (Sep 25, 2008)

mine wont go down still eating and active, anyway to get him to go down? he is still outside but will be comming in this weekend. just getting to cold.


----------



## scarecrow (Sep 26, 2008)

I just picked up my guy yesterday, and thought he was just extra tame. But now I'm wondering if he's just on his way down to hibernate. *shrug* we shall see. first feeding today!


----------



## olympus (Sep 26, 2008)

Mine is still up and running.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 27, 2008)

Boon has been off and on napping for almost 2 months now. I've seen him twice in the last couple weeks. Both times he's taken a few bites of liver/turkey, basked a bit, then gone back under.


----------



## bdnewb (Sep 28, 2008)

Quick question guys... my tegu is still active and eating well. It's his first winter and I do intent to hibernate him. Should I adjust his temperature or cut back on the feedings? Or will he slow down by himself?


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 28, 2008)

Let him slow down on his own, if he wants to.


----------



## Filphfio (Oct 7, 2008)

i have never delt with hibernation before... what should i expect from Gonzo? currently he is eating everyday and still gets acouple hours out of the tank.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 7, 2008)

My red has been out for close to a month now and Alice my black and white has been off and on for the past two weeks. She will come out and bask for a couple hours then go back into the "burrow".

Spencer


----------



## mschuld (Oct 7, 2008)

My little guy went under on Friday and I haven't seen him since. I'll miss him.


----------



## Kharnifex (Oct 9, 2008)

my big girl is sleepy, but she still eats about every 3rd day. deffinatly spending alot more time asleep.

same with my extreme. he's not eating all that much and only comes out like 2-3 hours per day.


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 10, 2008)

All most all of mine are down for the count, I will not see many of them again until March.


----------



## pinto24 (Oct 12, 2008)

I have not seen mine in so long that I almost forgot what he looks like :vaca


----------



## CaseyUndead (Oct 14, 2008)

Mine not hibernating, but he's been slowing down. he's only awake in the morning.


----------



## hoosier (Oct 14, 2008)

i went home this weekend and got to see mine for about an hour(just longenough to get a few pics) my mom says hes sleeping more and more now.


----------



## angelrose (Oct 14, 2008)

it's funny, I have not seen mine in a while. I just got used to seeing my lil' colombians running all around. just this week, I walked into the living room and was so shocked. I saw this really large lizard walking on the floor.

at first, I had to step back. it's been a good while since I saw him. when you don't see them for a while the size becomes really impressive.


----------



## pinto24 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, My boy is now hibernating, but I have to relocate his enclosure. Is it bad if during this process he is awakened from hibernation? Could it make him nasty or have some kind of detrimental effect on him?


----------



## jntann (Oct 27, 2008)

mine has been down for a month now. it is very boring....he does not come out. but I have a peek hole where I can watch him. and he does change positions. in his burrow. he moves around alittle bit.


----------



## axeslinger39 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine has been out to bask every so often them back under the bark.Hasn't eaten in a month.Just got her in sept and she about 3 months old,Gradually dropping the temps.Night time has been around 70ish.She will come out for a hour to bask in the late morning then goes back..I hate hibernation but I know they need it..Axe


----------



## damo (Oct 28, 2008)

i got two tegus this weekend i am hoping to breed from them and understand you have to hibernate them every year my female is 8 months old and very shy and although she does have a wonder round the viv she spends a lot of time in her hide and is very shy and frightend this is fine with me at the moment she is a argen red and i understand reds are a bit more wary than the black and whites i also have a year old black and white male who has been a lot of fun he spent the day basking today and we havent had him out what i need to know is what temp should i have my female 
at this time of year and how much day light


----------

